# 428 Rebuild to stock



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

I bought a 428 (130,000 milesand hasn't run in 10 years)from a 69 Bonneville with #46 heads(360 hp). It was stored indoors. I also have a pair of #13 heads from a 70 GP or Firebird. Only bits and pieces in the oil pan of timing gear along with just a little sludge. I would like to run on pump gas and get 40 more HP. I'm pretty sure the #13 heads will be better than the #46's. Everything looks reusable too. Need ideas.


----------

